# Quando o radar do IM está em baixo...



## Luis Rosa (17 Abr 2008 às 23:09)

Desculpem se isto já foi referido, é uma alternativa quando o radar ou a página do IM estão em baixo, Espanha:

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar

ou por regiões: http://www2.aemet.es/web/infmet/radar/radarre.html

Luis


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 23:36)

E de Espanha há mais este output do radar deles:

http://www.wetter24.de/nc/de/home/wetter/radar/spanien.html


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Abr 2008 às 00:07)

boas

pois é meus amigos temos esses,  mas toda a zona litoral desde o Cabo Carvoeiro  até sagres não é abrangida ou melhor não é tão fiável pois já está a uma boa distancia do radar  

abraços


----------

